
“Brand purpose” is a lie - kervokian
https://www.fastcompany.com/90293137/brand-purpose-is-a-lie
======
ineedasername
The article mentions the price difference between Gillette's male oriented
line and female oriented line. (The female line costs more) But I wonder if
that's just an artifact of the economies of scale: they sell more male
products so their per-unit costs are lower. Though I'm not sure why women
wouldn't just purchase the products packaged for males at the lower price.

